# Clipping/Fitting favorite/least favorite?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So... what's your favorite or least favorite thing about clipping/fitting?
Do you think of yourself as a beginner, intermediate or master fitter? 

I have to clip my kids 4-H does/bucks, and OMG I am just lousy at it :laugh:
Blending is the worst part. In the past I didn't do a whole lot to them, mostly because their hair was thinner/sleeker type coats. This year they are thicker, and seem to grow like crazy! Oh and the hair has a mind of it's own :hair:
But Blending is more of a new thing for me. Shoulders are my problem, I can't seem to figure out how to blend it and make the line not as noticeable. 
I have to work on my son's buck tomorrow, I'm okay with his body, but need to blend the shoulders. Right now he looks ridiculous.
Of course, I did clip his neck and chest VERY short, but because his hair grows out fast, and they have the state fair show coming up in a few weeks, so I am hoping I won't have to do much to him at that point & his hair will grow out and hopefully not need as much trimming.

Otherwise, the way I clip may not be ideal, but I'm 'okay' with it. I will admit, I can't wait until my kids can clip/fit their own goats


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Why can't the kids clip their own goats now?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE clipping and fitting. I'd do it for a living if there were enough shows over here!  I was talking to a really nice judge last Sunday who judged a show last Saturday but stayed Sunday too. She was saying back where she lives people are getting paid $250 PER GOAT to fit them for people!!!! :shock: We usually fit several goats at shows for other people along with our own, but are not experts yet I don't think...  

My least favorite thing about clipping is getting the clipped hair stuck all over my arms and hands if I'm sweating. Drives me nuts!!!! 

Good luck with your clipping projects.  I'm sure they'll turn out great. Blending the shoulders can definitely be challenging, especially when you do the neck really short. I just clipped a doe's neck yesterday at 1/4". I had never clipped a neck that short before but I'm really happy with how it turned out. I blended the line with 3/8, 1/2 and 3/4".


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Hopefully they don't look to bad  I won't be able to fix my son's bucks blending job until tomorrow/day before the show lol 
Hopefully I won't have to do much to him before the state fair show, other than clean up chest, and long hairs. 

I can't stand shaving/clipping and it sticking me too! OMG so irritating! 


BrokenArrowRanch - My son can do wethers, but isn't ready for does/bucks. He does clean up the hair on their feet/lower legs, and helps with other parts. My oldest daughter struggles with things like this, so she doesn't do clipping. She will, but isn't ready to do it on her own yet. Of course my youngest is 7 so it will be a while, but I think once she catches on she will be a quick learner 

Usually if I am clipping a breeding goat, they are washing the next goat, or drying it, etc. watching them so they stay clean, etc. Or helping with other things pertaining to the goat I'm working on. 
They learn a little each year, and I think my son will be able to start doing his breeding does next year. We're all new to clipping bucks and trying to make them look okay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I've yet to try my hand and clipping the Boers, but I'd say I'm a master of the dairy clipping art  :ROFL:

I need new clippers before I try to clip the Boers though. After the last crash mine took, they don't clip through the fluff anymore  So I need another pair of a5's or titans 

ETA: Buy a horse face brush! Keep it by you when you are clipping. When you get hair stuck to you, just go back and forth over your arms with it, gets the hair off quick.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love clipping. A word of advice- use the 3/8th blade on chest/front and stop at the point of the shoulder and continue this line to the top of the shoulder, then from there blend from about an inch behind the 3/8 line with the 1/2 inch guard, then back drag the blending blade until smooth. 

I personally love fitting and clipping does and bucks. Wethers not so much- too boring and not enough variation.


----------

